# Bits of yarn



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I head up a crafters group and we have a whole box of those little yarn pieces that are used for latch hook. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what we can use them for?


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Birds like to use them when they make nest


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

You can stuff animals with them.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

fringe an afghan, poncho, scarf etc.
hair for knit dolls


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Ummmm, latch hook mats or rugs?


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

If the group makes items that need stuffing. They work great.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Could you bundle them up and tie in the middle, fluff out, trim and make a pom pom ?? (The trimmed bits could be saved for stuffing.)


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

No one wants to make rugs. 


Hohjocello said:


> Ummmm, latch hook mats or rugs?


 :thumbup:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

A small craft that needs a small bow?


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Marge St Pete said:


> No one wants to make rugs.
> 
> :thumbup:


I do and just got this book from the library yesterday!

The Knitted Rug, 21 Fantastic Designs by Donna Druchunas


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Headbands use the small pieces for a confetti look...or arts and crafts using white glue and add those pieces of yarn to create pictures...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been saving mine to make bowls using a glue paste and forming over something. They look awesome.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

How about adorning a picture frame with bits of colored yarn or a canister (juice or coffee can)...


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

fincherlrf said:


> Birds like to use them when they make nest


That is what I'm saving mine for....providing spring ever gets here!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Great idea 


Katsch said:


> I have been saving mine to make bowls using a glue paste and forming over something. They look awesome.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

sounds interesting

might we have a picture? thank you.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

katsch......sounds interesting

might we have a picture? thank you.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Marge St Pete said:


> I head up a crafters group and we have a whole box of those little yarn pieces that are used for latch hook. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what we can use them for?


These are precut short lengths not practical for knitting. Stuffing, bird's nest, pompoms, or possibly rya knots in weaving are possible uses. There are still people who do latch hooking, perhaps you could connect with them.


----------



## Mitsue39 (Apr 3, 2012)

I made a decorative bowl with bits and pieces. Place plastic wrap over outside of a bowl, put yarn in another bowl and add homemade flour paste. Place yarn bits over plastic wrap and let dry. It takes several days to dry. Make a cute " conversation piece.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I have been saving mine to make bowls using a glue paste and forming over something. They look awesome.


That sounds like fun!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am saving my snippets from a wool yarn afghan. I am going to try to use them as the "core" of my dryer balls.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Marge St Pete mentioned a bowl made of yarn scraps. I'd been searching for a photo to post and found a bunch. Go to Pinterest and in the search bar, type in Yarn Scraps Bowl. These are colorful and cute and easy. You could even make Yarn Bowls with the J slot for controlling a ball of yarn


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Kathy, would you post a picture when you make one? It sounds cleaver, but I can't picture it!
Thanks, Margo


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

kathycapp said:


> That is what I'm saving mine for....providing spring ever gets here!


Use an onion mesh bag and tie it on a branch ..the birds pull through the opening..


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

They should make good stitch or row markers.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You can make bowls or ornaments or balls. For the balls or ornaments you need balloons you blow them up to size of your choice. White glue mixed with some water. Dunk your yarn bits in the glue mixture squeeze lightly and put them on the balloon when you have enough again your choice let it dry then pop the balloon. For the bowl put saran wrap over the bowl and do the same process for the ornaments with the glue. Let dry it will take some time.


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have some small amounts of yarn that are not enough to make anything and since fincherlrf mentioned birds nests I think what I'm going to do is cut them in 4 to 6 inch pieces and lay them out on the picnic table in the back yard and watch the birds gather them. it will be interesting to see colored bird nests in the trees. The squirrels might like to have some too so I'll make some a little longer for them.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh dear, how about pom-poms?



Marge St Pete said:


> No one wants to make rugs.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

if they're wool, maybe felted dryer balls


----------



## Terri2 (Jul 8, 2014)

fincherlrf said:


> Birds like to use them when they make nest


They say not use this for the birds. The dye in the yarn is bad for the birds....just saying!


----------

